# Calling All Houston Haunters



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hi rbc, not from houston, but good luck, i am sure you will have a fantastic turn out


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

I Thank You so Much , I guess it would be a long way for you to come to be a cheerleader. But I'm glad you have us in your Prayers.. Thanks 
If you would still like to help The March Of Dimes you may Click my banner for my Web site, on the main page is the M.O.D. logo just make a small donations, like what ever you can afford.. I'm not asking for Huge donations every thing adds up in the end , Thanks and much Love Blinky


* Last Year we raised all that Money $5.00 at a time..


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Houston Haunters lets hear form You, The Date we have picked to do the Bowl-a-thon is Friday April 25th 8am at the Palace Lanes Bowling Alley on Bellaire Blvd.

Come on Houston lets show them we can do this ,,rah,rah and I'm cranked..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rbc, we just had a daffodil sale here, i believe the money goes for the march of dimes. we also have a small man made lake here that is quite nice. some guy every year sets up a bike run around it. for every lap around it people donate so much. it will be later this year because we're still into winter. and you're right, every little bit adds up. i work at a gas station, don used to come in and sit with the coffee drinkers. he asked me to save the tabs off of pop products and give to him. so many throw away their cans here. i save quite a few. he would take them right up to mcdonalds in rochester where he went for his chemo and they have a drop box. for every tab turned in the pop companies donate a nickel and mcdonalds match them. don passed away, but i kept saving, i found a guy whose church takes them up there. you don't know how many people who come through the gas station and say mcdonalds was good to them at this time.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

hallorenescene I'm sorry to hear about your friend it sadden me . But he earned his wings. I 'm sure his efforts will be reward to him..


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you Evil Bob for your Donation to The March of Dimes.. Hugs Blinky


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank You Sickie For your Donation to the March of Dimes Hugs Blinky


----------

